# Gap where drywall meets brick



## -_- (Sep 1, 2012)

We have a drywall wall that meets a brick wall. There is a 1/2" gap between them. What are some options for filling this? I bought vinyl "L-stop" which fills the gap nicely but I'm having trouble getting it to attach. (Tried fastening with Liquid Nails but that was a mess and tried staples but they just pop out...)
Is there another alternative? I don't want to use anything metal because of moisture issues. This is for greenboard in a basement.
I don't think caulk would work. I want to fill it to stop the draft. There is a cold garage on the other side of the wall.
There is another product called J bead which wraps around the drywall. But I don't think this can be installed after the drywall is already up, but I'm not sure.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I would fill the gap with some spray foam and attach your trim with some PL Premium.
If there is any moisture intrusion you need to address that problem first.That may be why the Liquid Nail did not work in your first attempt.You can't just cover up a moisture issue and hope it goes away.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

A couple different opitions, you could flat tape against the brick, or what I would do is get some type of tape on trim, like tear away than if you still have some gaps with the uneven surface you can caulk them in, 
Or use some type of wood trim and caulk.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Either spray foam or foam backer rods stuffed into thie crack and then caulk. Ron


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

How did you install the drywall.?
Nail the rim to the drywall side making it abut the brick, then caulk...
Maybe post some pictures.?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Fill the gap with hot mud (setting compound) then use tear-away bead to keep the mud off the brick and mud as normal. Then tear off the tear away strip and you have a perfect straight clean line against the brick.


----------



## -_- (Sep 1, 2012)

I found the right adhesive...3M "61" corner bead spray adhesive. The L-bead is sticking now!
Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

